# Making some cable damascus



## coryo (Jun 17, 2008)

Just finished putting my new forge to gather, and just had to try it out. It work pretty good, but the high temp paint did not. Here are a few pic to show how I made the cable Damascus, Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 18, 2008)

WOW, that was great!!! Wonderful photo's! I would love to actually watch you do that from start to finish. Very intriguing. 

Thanks for sharing your efforts here!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree and have told Coryo that several times...seeing this up close and personal would be an awesome event.  In fact Coryo has said to me that I'm welcome to drop in anytime I'm up that way...and I will one day...for sure!    That is some art form right there...and that new forge is the BOMB!     Thinking of getting rid of that little forge by chance???  Just kidding...I know you aren't!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome!!!! Can hardly wait to see what he make with it!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice lookin' work Cory!  I bet that forge isn't pleasant to stand around during the summer!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jun 18, 2008)

damascus ah, my favorite.Thanks for sharing


----------



## Burl E. (Jun 18, 2008)

Man, that is one sharp forge!!! I have built two and don't like either one. (Charcoal and gas) 

Could you give me some tips and a little info on how you made that one?

I have a helium tank that would make a good one, but I ain't going to cut it up till I have a good plan or idea to go by.

That power hammer looks like a super time saver, too.

Ever did any chainsaw damascus?


----------



## coryo (Jun 18, 2008)

Boneboy, I'll still use the other forge too. 

Burl E, I sent you a PM, and yes I have made chain saw chain Damascus. It is not the easiest thing to make ether. 

Handgunner, yes it was hot!

Thanks

CoryO


----------



## gobblingghost (Jun 18, 2008)

Is that cable soild core or rope 3/4"


----------



## coryo (Jun 19, 2008)

It is 1" rope cable. I would rather use 1 1/2, It just makes a bigger billet.


----------



## Bram (Jun 19, 2008)

*Hot!!*

Hey Cory..that new forge is hot..will have to get together on some trading again..show coming up in August 8-10 in Macon..hope to see you there..take care and can't wait to see the finished knife


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2008)

Very interestin`!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting that, good photos too.


----------



## fishfinder1 (Jun 21, 2008)

That is very cool!


----------



## Jeff1969 (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for posting this series.  I had seen a couple of cable knives a guy had for sale at the Apple Festival in Elijay, last year or the one before, I forget.  Have often wondered how they made them.


----------



## jredbone78 (Dec 13, 2008)

Great work coryo... Just might have to have me one made like that.


----------



## artz (Dec 13, 2008)

wow ! just incredible !


----------

